# cinquante carats



## meliss

Bonjour, je vois qu'il y a une allusion ici, mais laquelle? Est-ce que l'auteur fait allusion à la richesse de ces epoux ou bien à leur age?

"Je me permets de distraire mon attention pour laisser mon regard planer librement sur la foule. Tout ce qu’il y a de proprette, la foule. Avec cette résignation à la richesse que donne la pratique séculaire des mariages efficaces. Essentiellement des femmes. Les hommes sont restés à la gestion.....  
Dites voir, mesdames, lequel de vos époux *cinquante carats* vous a sacrifié un grand concours, une pleine année d’études, un an de manque à gagner, comme ça, pour l’Amour, et pour le Roman, hein?" (_Au bonheur des ogres_, D. Pennac)

Merci


----------



## rolmich

C'est une allusion ironique à ces maris qui ont épousé pour l'argent et non pas par amour.
La question de l'auteur en fin de texte  n'est pas une vraie question et implique une réponse négative :
aucun époux n'a sacrifié quoi que ce soit pour l'Amour et pour le Roman. (les majuscules sont employées pour donner à ces deux mots leur caractère noble et pas uniquement charnel).


----------



## meliss

rolmich said:


> C'est une allusion ironique à ces maris qui ont épousé pour l'argent et non pas par amour.
> La question de l'auteur en fin de texte  n'est pas une vraie question et implique une réponse négative :
> aucun époux n'a sacrifié quoi que ce soit pour l'Amour et pour le Roman. (les majuscules sont employées pour donner à ces deux mots leur caractère noble et pas uniquement charnel).


Oui, ça j'ai compris. Mais pourquoi "cinquante carats"? Cinquante carats d'or - cela n'existe pas, un diamant de cinquante carats  - c'est pas mal, mais pourquoi pas soixante ou bien cent carats?


----------



## Maître Capello

meliss said:


> un diamant de cinquante carats  - c'est pas mal, mais pourquoi pas soixante ou bien cent carats?


C'est seulement un assez grand nombre choisi plus ou moins au hasard. L'auteur aurait tout aussi bien pu dire _cent_.


----------



## rolmich

meliss said:


> Oui, ça j'ai compris. Mais pourquoi "cinquante carats"? Cinquante carats d'or - cela n'existe pas, un diamant de cinquante carats - c'est pas mal, mais pourquoi pas soixante ou bien cent carats?


J'imagine que dans ce contexte, l'auteur se réfère à la bague de fiançailles avec un diamant de 50 carats (le minimum attendu) que les hommes offraient à leur promise.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Hou la la ! J'arrive en cours de route, mais j'ai la forte impression que vous faites fausse route ; du moins, ce n'est pas comme ça que j'interprète l'expression.

Pour moi, cinquante carats, c'est cinquante berges, comme évoqué par Meliss : « Est-ce que l'auteur fait allusion à la richesse de ces époux ou bien à leur âge ? »
La cinquantaine, c'est l'âge où l'on est censé avoir réussi (cf. Segala « si, à 50 ans, t'as pas une Rolex, tu as raté ta vie ») et, pour cette réussite, aucun de ces cinquantenaires (ces _époux cinquante carats_) n'a sacrifié quoi que ce soit pour sa femme.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, mais dans le livre Louna et Laurent sont encore jeunes... (Laurent est l'époux de Louna, et a, lui, sacrifié une année d'études pour la consacrer à Louna).


----------



## meliss

Maître Capello said:


> C'est seulement un assez grand nombre choisi plus ou moins au hasard. L'auteur aurait tout aussi bien pu dire _cent_.


Mais il y a bien d'autres qui ont choisi cinquinte carats: http://www.meschers.com/mairie/2011/02/cinquante-carats/ et  http://en.lyrics-copy.com/mouloudji/cinquante-carats.htm


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

JDS said:
			
		

> Oui, mais dans le livre Louna et Laurent sont encore jeunes...



Précisément : ils sont jeunes et critiquent ces affreux quinquas qui n'ont pas su, pas voulu, sacrifier une année d'études à leur femme.

PS : je précise que, si l'expression _cinquante carats_ s'appliquait au brillant d'une bague, celui-ci serait de la taille d'une balle de golf !...


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> PS : je précise que, si l'expression _cinquante carats_ s'appliquait au brillant d'une bague, celui-ci serait de la taille d'une balle de golf !...


Je sais bien que tu viens du Midi, mais n'exagérons rien…  Un brillant de 50 carats n'est quand même pas tout à fait aussi gros qu'une balle de golf ; il a plutôt la taille d'une grosse bille. Un  diamant de la taille d'une balle de golf dépasserait en fait les 700  carats !

Cela dit, l'hypothèse de l'âge est une bonne piste.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Cher Maître,

comme je n'y connais rien en gemmologie, je me suis fié au site Wikipédia - qui, je le sais, ne brille pas toujours par l'exactitude de ses informations - qui expose : « Diamant très rare *de la taille d'une **noix*, le Wittelsbach, de couleur bleu-gris, pèse plus de 35 carats. ». 

Je me suis dit que, si un diamant de 35 carats est gros comme une noix, une  pierre de 50 carats ne doit pas être bien loin de la balle de golf...
Ce nombre de 35 carats est par ailleurs confirmé dans le tableau adjoint.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le Wittelsbach était en fait un diamant assez plat, dont l'épaisseur n'était que le tiers de son diamètre… C'est pour cette raison qu'il ne faisait « que » 35 carats. Pour mémoire, le carat est simplement une mesure de la masse des gemmes (1 carat = 0,2 gramme).

Bref, je ne sais toujours pas si l'hypothèse de l'âge est la bonne ou s'il faut simplement voir dans _époux cinquante carats_ une métaphore pour dire qu'ils sont très riches. Je penche en tout cas plutôt pour cette seconde option. 

Au fait, à qui le narrateur s'adresse-t-il quand il dit « mesdames » ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je n'ai pas de certitude non plus, mais l'apposition directe _époux cinquante carats_ ne me paraît pas coller avec "années" : Dites voir, mesdames, lequel de vos époux *cinquante ans* vous a sacrifié... ??


----------



## Nanon

Il est à noter que le carat n'est pas seulement une unité de masse des gemmes, mais aussi une mesure de pureté des métaux précieux. Pour l'or, un carat égale un vingt-quatrième de la masse totale ; l'or pur est donc titré à 24 carats. Par conséquent, dans ce sens, un « époux à cinquante carats » (quelle inflation !) serait d'une _perfection _impossible à atteindre, un époux _précieux _au-delà de toutes les échelles de mesure imaginables... 

Il est bien entendu que ce qu'on mesure ici est une soi-disant _qualité _selon une échelle applicable à des gemmes ou des métaux précieux, autrement dit à des possessions coûteuses, mais pas vraiment à l'amour. Grosse dose d'ironie...


----------



## pointvirgule

Riche ou quinquagénaire ? Pourquoi faut-il que ce soit ou l'un ou l'autre ? Ne croyez-vous pas Daniel Pennac capable d'employer des expressions à triple sens ? _Époux cinquante carats_ : un bijou d'époux, prospère (il a les moyens d'offrir des présents dispendieux à son épouse) et dans la cinquantaine. Bien sûr que cela vise avec une bonne mesure de sarcasme les hommes mariés d'âge mûr et aisés.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Cela peut viser encore, allez savoir, les sacrosaints bijoux de famille.


----------



## Nanon

Logospreference-1 said:


> Cela peut viser encore, allez savoir, les sacrosaints bijoux de famille.


D'après ce que je lis ci-dessous, lesdites sphères, même précieuses, ne seraient pas d'une taille exceptionnelle, hein...


----------

